# :mad: Song!!!! What is it!!!!



## Liu (May 26, 2006)

I hope that this description is good enough.

Starts strongly with Strings playing a sequence of 4 staccato notes which is repeated but on lower notes. It is a fast paced piece with possibly one main violinist as solo which alternates between mostly high notes but going through scales to the lower notes.

Any suggestions made would be really usefull

Thankies!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

The piece that springs to mind is Danse Macabre by Saint-Saens but I'm not entirely sure, sorry!


----------



## Liu (May 26, 2006)

No worries, I've checked it out and it's not that...God, this is so hard


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers (May 30, 2006)

Where did you hear it out of interest?


----------

